# Ask A Nurse - Day 21 blood result?



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi ladies,
Just a quickie!!!
the last day 21 prog level i had came back a big fat zero, showing i did not ovulate that month.....

this time though it has come back as i have just been told at 30 is this good or not 
i have got to be honest i have had ivf before but didnt realy take much notice of results as dr kept saying all test came back ok nothing to worry about!!!
so anybody who can tell me i would be grateful.
thanks a lot 
petra
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey 

i have been told that 30 or over is gr8 result hun so you have done fine

take care

Mez
xoxoxox


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Definately fine at 30.

Sarah


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Mez and Sarah,
Thanks for that  that was all i needed to know after having a result saying i didnt ovulate first  to have a good result this time is great 
thanks again 
petra


----------

